# Bobcat hunting?



## DMH

Im wanting to try and do some bobcat hunting this year.  Does anyone have any good info on going about this.


----------



## hawgrider1200

U will need a rimfire rifle and a predator call. Season on furbearers opens mid November. U aren't supposed to shot em with your 30-06 sitting in ur deer stand.


----------



## cmghunter

The regs. will be out in Aug.They will tell you the season for them and the type firearms allowed..Season usually runs from Dec.1 thru the end of small game season..
Good luck and hope you harvest one..


----------



## injun joe

Dec.1 to Feb 28, no limit. Call in the creek bottoms.


----------



## DMH

is there any kind of bait, and what kind off calls i have a few rabbit sqeelers from when i coyote hunt but i ve never called in a cat with them


----------



## chase870

DMH said:


> is there any kind of bait, and what kind off calls i have a few rabbit sqeelers from when i coyote hunt but i ve never called in a cat with them



You may have they are very cautious when they come in. I have called in a bunch while yote huntin and they will slip right up on ya. rabbit in distress call will get the job done


----------



## hawgrider1200

Sardine oil would draw them, or if ur wife or neighbors have cats save some of the juice from the can. I think it's legal if u don't actually leave sardines out there.


----------



## turky93

In my experience, higher pitched "squeaker" calls are more effective for bobcats. Not saying you cant get it done with a squawler though.


----------



## Hooty

They ususally take a lot longer to come in than a coyote.  A coyote will usually come in the first 15 minutes or so, whereas a bobcat may take as long as 30.  You have to call longer and then wait longer.  They usually slip in real slow.


----------



## shortround1

DMH said:


> Im wanting to try and do some bobcat hunting this year.  Does anyone have any good info on going about this.


i don't know bout catz, but the buck in your avatar looks like road kill!


----------



## DMH

not a broken bone in his face . I had pics of him earlier in the season and as you can tell he had to go. I had him european mounted looks really cool how it slopes. so soon to find out he had genetic probs and we have already seen another one this year.


----------



## coyotebgone

*Bird sounds*

I like really busy low volume then high volume bird sounds. Like a blue jay in distress.  BUSY is my success recipe for them cats. 

Once again, get off the ground if you have an electrical caller.  Its a lot easier to see em.


----------



## SongDogSniper

Dec 1 - Feb 28

rimfire only, I suggest the .22 mag over the .17 HMR

Certainly take longer to come in than yotes.  

Woodpecker distress works well.  Cotton Tail is good as well

The only cat I've ever had come in took almost 40 min from first call, and got all the way to 15 yds from me before I knew he was there.  So close that he got spooked or made me before I could get the shot off.

It's alright, IO know where he sleeps and come the end of deer season I'll be waiting for him.


----------



## dertiedawg

DMH said:


> not a broken bone in his face . I had pics of him earlier in the season and as you can tell he had to go. I had him european mounted looks really cool how it slopes. so soon to find out he had genetic probs and we have already seen another one this year.



Looks like a deviated septum!


----------

